# My buddies Evo.



## Parkerman (Mar 21, 2010)

Did a photoshoot for a friend of mine... here are the results.



1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16






Good bit of pictures there I know... Just let me know what you think.. and maybe give me a favorite of them all.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Mar 21, 2010)

10 and 11 are my favs i think. Very nice pics overall and VERY nice evo...im jealous!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, and forgot to mention... that night after the shoot he changed out the triple gauge pods on the pillar and got rid of them. Put them where the Radio was located.. and moved the radio down to a cubbyhole in front of the shifter.


----------



## Machupicchu (Mar 22, 2010)

i like em but it would have been cool to see in action


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 22, 2010)

A little heavy on the vignette for the first few, but the composition works very well for all of them. Now just get some action panning shots!


----------



## chammer (Mar 22, 2010)

Machupicchu said:


> i like em but it would have been cool to see in action



i've yet to take photos of mine (2006 mr) just yet, but during a snow storm we got a couple months ago my girlfriend used here lil flip cam to record my playing in a parking lot...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_klDtp3xGF0"]YouTube - Hampton Roads Evo[/ame]


this was the aftermath...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO5LoUeSVKM"]YouTube - Hampton Roads Evo[/ame]


had a total blast, but it was almost total ice. couldnt get on the gas hardly at all without it losing traction! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


btw...i  love the pics, parkerman. hope i can get some good ones of mine like that!


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the possibilities with 14, but the way the tire is turned seems to say "Yeah, there's a road there.  No, I'm not going to enjoy it."

Some of the pictures feel a bit overblown to me, but I do like the variety of angles and levels of vignetting.

Makes me want an EVO.    Mission accomplished with these photos?  But I think I'd still look at an STI first. :greenpbl:
Nice work.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 22, 2010)

He had just washed it the day before... wasn't going to get it dirty for the pictures... which I don't blame him... I wouldn't do it either. I wouldn't want to be slinging rocks up at what is pretty much still a perfect paint job.



*edit*
And 14 was mainly to show off the Volks.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 22, 2010)

Love them all, clean EVO. Couldn't pick a favorite!


----------



## LewDacris (Mar 22, 2010)

Lovely evo, I quite like the vignetting, it is quite strong though (like 1, 2 & 4). No 3s vignetting is nice.

No. 10 is my fav.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 22, 2010)

nice Volks, too much P&P for me though


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 22, 2010)

Mesoam said:


> nice Volks, *too much P&P for me though*




lol, are you serious?


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 22, 2010)

LewDacris said:


> Lovely evo, I quite like the vignetting, it is quite strong though (like 1, 2 & 4). No 3s vignetting is nice.
> 
> No. 10 is my fav.





Yea, it is a bit strong in the ones you listed... but I like to think it helps draw more focus to the car... plus I'm generally a big fan of it when it works.


----------



## ocular (Mar 22, 2010)

Parkerman said:


> Mesoam said:
> 
> 
> > nice Volks, *too much P&P for me though*
> ...



  lol not enough pp in at least one image.  Here we go: #1 good you don't need to hear that, although the vingette could have been moved a bit more to the left. #6 The over saturated sky and the vingette fits like a glove, love it. #11 might be better if you remove the reflection out of the windshield completely and add some effect for the hazy bg or remove it completely.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 22, 2010)

Woulda been better if you got some shots of him fuucking blasting around the corner sideways throwing a 50 foot rooster tail.


Oh well i still like these.


----------



## unnecessary (Mar 22, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Woulda been better if you got some shots of him fuucking blasting around the corner sideways throwing a 50 foot rooster tail.
> 
> 
> Oh well i still like these.



lol...... wtf


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah i'm serious too much post processing


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 23, 2010)

Mesoam said:


> yeah i'm serious too much post processing





Could you please actually explain why you think this? Other than the few with heavier vignetting..

I mean I can honestly say I didn't see something like this coming... That's why I'm a little taken away by it.


----------



## bc2292 (Mar 23, 2010)

These are awesome! Sweet Car and Sweet Pic's


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2010)

the contrasts are blown out in many shots and the edge darkening feels like its trying to hide parts of the pictures...


----------



## haynchinook334 (Mar 24, 2010)

Parkerman said:


> Oh, and forgot to mention... that night after the shoot he changed out the triple gauge pods on the pillar and got rid of them. Put them where the Radio was located.. and moved the radio down to a cubbyhole in front of the shifter.


Great photo's. I'm glad you friend took the gauges off the A pillar. The first three pictures showing the gauges through the pictures off. The fallowing set were great.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 24, 2010)

Mesoam said:


> the *contrasts are blown out in many shots* and the edge darkening feels like its trying to hide parts of the pictures...





Umm... No, they aren't. Is your monitor calibrated? Because with that statement I'm almost 99% sure it isn't.

Also to add to that... its a WHITE car...


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 24, 2010)

haynchinook334 said:


> Parkerman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and forgot to mention... that night after the shoot he changed out the triple gauge pods on the pillar and got rid of them. Put them where the Radio was located.. and moved the radio down to a cubbyhole in front of the shifter.
> ...





Yea, he wasn't to thrilled that he couldn't get the pillar removed before the shoot. But that weekend he did it.. haha.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 24, 2010)

Parkerman said:


> LewDacris said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely evo, I quite like the vignetting, it is quite strong though (like 1, 2 & 4). No 3s vignetting is nice.
> ...


 

If people see the vignetting, they are not looking at the car.
In a lot of the photos, the detail of the car is lost due to overexposure. There are a couple of shots towards the end where you did less vignetting and exposure and I can see most of the details of the car.

It is the car you were focusing on, yes?

Photoshoping is done for a number of reasons.
1. to help a photo that needs help
2.to expand on the photo to show what you felt when capturing it.
3. for art purposes


Some of yours is just too far and I am not sure what your goal actually was/is.
before you spew off, go back to the shots you took and try to photoshop them a little different and see if you do not like them better.

for car photos, the 'effects' are to show off the car, not to show that you know how to use photoshop.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 24, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Parkerman said:
> 
> 
> > LewDacris said:
> ...




If the first thing someone notices about the picture is the vignetting... then they have a problem. 

I bring this up yet again, are you on a calibrated monitor? 

I'm sorry but saying they are overexposed just makes me laugh.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 27, 2010)

Evos are soooooo freaking sweet!!!  Very pleasing series. My faves are 4 and 12. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 27, 2010)

btw, some of these are over exposed.:meh:

6 and 7 seem to be the worst offenders. :thumbup:


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad you liked them Hobo. My buddy was thrilled with them. 

As for 6 and 7. There is a spot on the quarter-panel that is probably blown out because you can't see the line in the car there... but the image as a whole is still not overexposed on my monitor. Which my monitor is calibrated for the lab that I use with a spyder3elite.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 27, 2010)

Number 6 & 14 would be my favs.

Oh yeah and what he said!



JimmyO said:


> Woulda been better if you got some shots of him fuucking blasting around the corner sideways throwing a 50 foot rooster tail.
> 
> 
> Oh well i still like these.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 27, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Number 6 & 14 would be my favs.
> 
> Oh yeah and what he said!
> 
> ...





I have sat here debating if I want to try to photoshop that... and if I do.. how I would go about doing it... haha. Every time I told him how to line his car up.. I just told him to angle it like he was drifting through the turn.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 27, 2010)

Parkerman said:


> Glad you liked them Hobo. My buddy was thrilled with them.
> 
> As for 6 and 7. There is a spot on the quarter-panel that is probably blown out because you can't see the line in the car there... but the image as a whole is still not overexposed on my monitor. Which my monitor is calibrated for the lab that I use with a spyder3elite.



All good. I'm using the eye one match ver 2 software on my moniters.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 29, 2010)

I did a photoshoot for a guy that won the Mach V auto show here in VA.  It was a white evo...I'm not sure on the specs at all, but the EVO was all kinds of hooked up.  Here is what his ride looks like, and the required portrait of the owner with his car.


----------



## Shocknawe (Mar 30, 2010)

12 is my favorite, would be better if the relflection was taken out of the windshield though but what can you do. Now I am a fan of tastefull PPing especially dramatizing an image and you've done that, but I do agree with a few the WHITE CAR as you mention is too bright border line blown along with the WB being off.


----------

